# InfoWriter



## partouf (Feb 1, 2016)

partouf submitted a new resource:

InfoWriter - Logs timestamps during the current stream/recording when pressing a hotkey



> A remake of the ObsInfoPlugin (https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obsinfoplugin.172/) for obs-studio.
> 
> Currently only a Win32 build available.
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## DarkFaith (Feb 6, 2016)

I've been wanting a version of ObsInfoPlugin for the multiplatform version for so long. Thank you so much! Unfortunately when I start OBS with the DLL file it says MSVCP140D.dll is missing from my computer. I know it's a visual package that I'm missing but I do not know which one. Any guidance? I don't want to resort to downloading dll files directly one after the other until the program launches correctly


----------



## partouf (Feb 6, 2016)

partouf updated InfoWriter with a new update entry:

Update v0.2



> Rebuilt using VS2013 runtime this time



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## partouf (Feb 6, 2016)

DarkFaith said:


> I've been wanting a version of ObsInfoPlugin for the multiplatform version for so long. Thank you so much! Unfortunately when I start OBS with the DLL file it says MSVCP140D.dll is missing from my computer. I know it's a visual package that I'm missing but I do not know which one. Any guidance? I don't want to resort to downloading dll files directly one after the other until the program launches correctly


Oh I messed up. Thanks for letting me know. Rebuilt the library now using the same runtime OBS uses, so you shouldn't be getting a missing DLL message this time.


----------



## DarkFaith (Feb 6, 2016)

Wow. Thanks so much man. You're great!
I'm a java/netbeans guy and loved this feature so much. I was going to write a similar future using twitch API (stream start time) and a globalhotkey hack in java for timestamps.

That or go back to the windows only OBS (and I really don't want to now that there are scene transitions and studio mode)


----------



## DarkFaith (Feb 6, 2016)

This version is even better for me than OBSInfoPlugin because the starting time stamp is only when you press the hotkey for the first time after launching. Has a full date timestamp (which will match the date of my recording) and doesn't write a "start" stamp just when I want to preview everything (other obs has to click-to-preview).


----------



## partouf (Feb 7, 2016)

I noticed there's a bug in the start/stop timestamp (minutes are incorrect), but I'm in the middle of doing 64 bit changes so I'm not sure when I can update.

I'm also hoping some changes are implemented into obs-studio to give me information about when the user starts or stops the recording or stream, and this annoying logfile selection.

tbc soon I hope


----------



## ObeEs (Feb 7, 2016)

Any chance of 64bit version?


----------



## lorddrachenblut (Feb 12, 2016)

I hope to see a Linux port of this plugin in the future.  This would have helped me so much when I was streaming from a conference to have an easy way to tag points of big interest.


----------



## Wolfbane (Feb 22, 2016)

Hmm.. where do I set the button ?

Setting it to "Hide" or "Show" or something els, and if so what els, and how ?

http://prntscr.com/a6qqqk


----------



## DarkFaith (Feb 29, 2016)

Since the timestamps are usually associated with the recording, would it be possible to just run a watch thread in the folder where recordings are stored and start the timer timestamp when a new file is created in that folder?


----------



## lorddrachenblut (Mar 1, 2016)

partouf said:


> I noticed there's a bug in the start/stop timestamp (minutes are incorrect), but I'm in the middle of doing 64 bit changes so I'm not sure when I can update.
> 
> I'm also hoping some changes are implemented into obs-studio to give me information about when the user starts or stops the recording or stream, and this annoying logfile selection.
> 
> tbc soon I hope



Hopefully this feature gets implemented soon https://obsproject.com/mantis/view.php?id=432.  This would help you out and perhaps many more.  I know that there is  a android app that a friend is waiting to build for me when it is implemented


----------



## Isador (Mar 22, 2016)

Can someone explain this? In current version ofs OBS 0.13.2

Add the InfoWriter Source to 1 scene (the scene doesn't have to be always active).
Configure the Source and select the textfile where you want the timestamps to be written to.
Set the hotkey you want to use in File -> Settings -> Hotkey
I dont understand it :(
I did only the first step but i do not know how to proceed.


----------



## Isegrim (Apr 30, 2016)

Are we going to get any updates on this? I was really excited to see a plugin like this but with the incorrect time being displayed it's unusable.


----------



## partouf (May 14, 2016)

partouf updated InfoWriter with a new update entry:

x64



> This is the latest 64 bit build.
> 
> Changed since previous version:
> * Fixed: bug in time stamp.
> * Fixed: setting for file now uses the new save dialog thus no longer requiring a dummy file to exist.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## bradjensen68 (May 19, 2016)

The old version worked fine for me.  The 64 bit version doesn't show up as a source.


----------



## partouf (May 19, 2016)

bradjensen68 said:


> The old version worked fine for me.  The 64 bit version doesn't show up as a source.


Does the Log hint at anything?


----------



## bradjensen68 (May 19, 2016)

No, OBS seems to skip right over it.  Never tries to load it.  Strange.


----------



## mantazzo (May 19, 2016)

The 64-bit build only shows up if you launch OBS Studio directly from 64-bit folder (C:/Program Files (x86)/obs-studio/bin/64bit/obs64.exe). At least for me, the shortcut always launches 32-bit, even if I have 64-bit installed.


----------



## bradjensen68 (May 20, 2016)

Thank you.  That was the issue.


----------



## Quadstrike (Jun 7, 2016)

can we get a hotkey for the "stop"? maybe an option to toggle? because i currently am trying to set this up so i can make it start/stop timestamp when i start/stop recording by simply using the same hotkey, but i need to completely close OBS for it to make a stop mark, am i missing something?

their doesn't need to be a fancy implimentation atm for knowing when you start/stop streaming, make a bind for start and stop log and bind those to the start and stop streaming button, if they have to be seperate, to avoid toggle sync problems (log starts whne stream stops) i'd much rather that than closing OBS just to stop it, because i don't only use obs for streaming, i use it as a recording program and would love to use this plugin effectivly :)

and ofcourse you would have the current bind to make your "bookmarks"

in short. add entry for start and stop logs in hotkey list please


----------



## Isegrim (Jun 12, 2016)

Quadstrike said:


> can we get a hotkey for the "stop"? maybe an option to toggle? because i currently am trying to set this up so i can make it start/stop timestamp when i start/stop recording by simply using the same hotkey, but i need to completely close OBS for it to make a stop mark, am i missing something?


If i understood correctly, the infowriter plugin will eventually take the uptime as a reference for timestamps just like OBSinfo did.


----------



## Schyler (Jun 26, 2016)

How do you make it so that the timer starts when I start streaming?


----------



## Vit@min (Jul 18, 2016)

I 2nd the question.
Would be nice if the timer would start counting in background as soon as the livestream starts.


----------



## Isegrim (Jul 22, 2016)

Vit@min said:


> I 2nd the question.
> Would be nice if the timer would start counting in background as soon as the livestream starts.





Schyler said:


> How do you make it so that the timer starts when I start streaming?





partouf said:


> I noticed there's a bug in the start/stop timestamp (minutes are incorrect), but I'm in the middle of doing 64 bit changes so I'm not sure when I can update.
> 
> I'm also hoping some changes are implemented into obs-studio to give me information about when the user starts or stops the recording or stream, and this annoying logfile selection.
> 
> tbc soon I hope


----------



## partouf (Jul 24, 2016)

I submitted code for this to Github back in February, but was rejected and forgotten ever since. I'm guessing a hotkey for stopping is the only way to get this to work. I'll get on it.


----------



## partouf (Jul 26, 2016)

partouf updated InfoWriter with a new update entry:

v0.4 with stop timer hotkey



> Added a hotkey to stop the timer.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## achmetha (Aug 8, 2016)

stop hotkey works great, thank you.


----------



## DarkFaith (Sep 28, 2016)

Now that a front-end API has been implemented, will it be possible to make the infowriter start with the stream/recording?
https://obsproject.com/mantis/view.php?id=432


----------



## partouf (Sep 28, 2016)

DarkFaith said:


> Now that a front-end API has been implemented, will it be possible to make the infowriter start with the stream/recording?
> https://obsproject.com/mantis/view.php?id=432


Looks like it, I will get cracking on it tonight. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## partouf (Sep 29, 2016)

partouf updated InfoWriter with a new update entry:

Auto start/stop



> DLL provided is x64 only and requires OBS-Studio v0.16.1 or later.
> 
> New features:
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Vit@min (Sep 29, 2016)

Fantastico, thanks a bunch! :)


----------



## bradjensen68 (Oct 5, 2016)

Would it be possible to add custom timestamp messages in a future version and attach them to hotkeys?  E. g. "start interview", "stop interview", "said something important" etc.


----------



## DarkFaith (Oct 6, 2016)

You're the best! Damn good work man, partouf!


----------



## Harold (Oct 21, 2016)

Why did you only build the 64-bit version of the plugin and not a 32-bit version as well?


----------



## partouf (Oct 25, 2016)

bradjensen68 said:


> Would it be possible to add custom timestamp messages in a future version and attach them to hotkeys?  E. g. "start interview", "stop interview", "said something important" etc.


Possibly, though it will probably be confusing to setup, because the hotkeys are separated in OBS by design. But I will have a stab at it soon.


----------



## partouf (Oct 25, 2016)

Harold said:


> Why did you only build the 64-bit version of the plugin and not a 32-bit version as well?


Mostly because it's hell to build OBS to link against and test the plugin. If I'm sure I won't prefer to stab myself in the chest when building Obs, I will try to set something up to build both. Heck, maybe I'll even attempt a Linux build.

Don't get your hopes up though.

Sorry.


----------



## Harold (Oct 25, 2016)

Given the hardware compatibility differences (32-bit is actually more compatible with capture cards etc) I'm sort of surprised you went 64-bit first.


----------



## noirmaybe (Nov 27, 2016)

You should change the minimum required version on the overview section.


----------



## partouf (Jan 2, 2017)

partouf updated InfoWriter with a new update entry:

Scene names, 5 Customizable hotkeys, 32 bits version



> Added in this release are:
> 
> 
> Scene changes now mention the new scene name
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Chessset5 (May 18, 2017)

It's worked really well so far. But I'm having trouble trying to format the date.
Can you make it so that when you change it will show you how to format it, like it does in OBS/Advanced/Recordings when you format video file names?
Or someone please put a post with all the formatting text on it.


----------



## partouf (May 22, 2017)

Chessset5 said:


> It's worked really well so far. But I'm having trouble trying to format the date.
> Can you make it so that when you change it will show you how to format it, like it does in OBS/Advanced/Recordings when you format video file names?
> Or someone please put a post with all the formatting text on it.



The dates in the text file nor the filename currently has any customizable format. The "Format" setting is rather useless in its current form.

If you have any specific requirements, I would like to know what they would be.


----------



## Chessset5 (Jun 5, 2017)

partouf said:


> The dates in the text file nor the filename currently has any customizable format. The "Format" setting is rather useless in its current form.
> 
> If you have any specific requirements, I would like to know what they would be.



As it looks now the txt file looks like [Format 1]

I would like to  change the date's format from saying YYYY MM DD to MM DD YYY (12hr) (am/pm)
and then make it so that it makes a paragraph between time stamp recordings.
Those are what my personal settings would be. (As well as have the month spelled out but that's more of a side request)

I would like to make it looks something like [Format 2]

And as for formatting the date and time and what not. I was referring to the pop-up that appears while formatting the date for videos in OBS Studio's advanced settings, as seen in [Format 3]

If InfoWriter had those capabilities, the plug would be phenomenal.


----------



## LegionPlaysLoud (Jun 18, 2017)

I would very much like, instead of having a single logfile filename, to be able to define a logfile name format such that a new logfile is created on each recording start, and the filename matches the format of my video filenames. That way I would have a folder of video files with corresponding logfiles all next to them, instead of having a single logfile that I have to scan and try and sort out which events belong to which recording file.


----------



## anitasingh (Sep 27, 2017)

Wolfbane said:


> Hmm.. where do I set the button ?
> 
> Setting it to "Hide" or "Show" or something els, and if so what els, and how ?
> 
> http://prntscr.com/a6qqqk


Instal fresh OBS Software for this issue.


----------



## Chessset5 (Oct 18, 2017)

Is Info Writer not working on the Newest version of OBS? I updated and then infowriter no longer shows up
OBS 20.1.0 64-bit


----------



## thomas4KT (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi,

the plugin is a great extension and works fine (tested with version 20.1.3).
I have two little requests:
- is it possible to add JSON as fileformat to export the timestamps?
- is it possible to track mouse clicks as well?
Thanks
Thomas


----------



## partouf (Jan 2, 2018)

partouf updated InfoWriter with a new update entry:

Mac OSX build



> Hello everyone, I've rebuilt v1 for OSX
> 
> You can download it here:
> https://github.com/partouf/OBSInfoWriter/releases/download/v1.0/libOBSInfoWriter.OSX.zip
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## partouf (Jan 4, 2018)

A small note on the OSX build; depending on the editor you use, you might see a weird line ending format. I will fix that in the next update. In most editors, you won't notice though.


----------



## alexdubovyck (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi! 
1) I record a short video about how to? about this plugin. For you. Hope you like it.


Spoiler: link to yt



watch







2) It will be better to see code like this:


Spoiler











Not this:


Spoiler










Add plz.


----------



## partouf (Jan 21, 2018)

@alexdubovyck hey, thanks for the video!

I have been working on pt 2, not sure when I will release it, but hopefully in few weeks.


----------



## partouf (Feb 4, 2018)

partouf updated InfoWriter with a new update entry:

Version update with requested improvements



> New:
> 
> Supply date/time variables to filename (http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/ctime/strftime/)
> Supply \t (tab character) in timestamp
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## InclementDeath (May 21, 2018)

Very frequent user of this plugin. I heavily rely on it to make Youtube videos.

My _only _request is the ability to have my scene name in my "Hotkey Was Pressed" line.

i.e. *Hotkey 1: *Highlight Here! (Scene was Arma 3)

Unless you have an alternate solution (which im all ears for)
Right now I use the automatic scene switcher to chose which game I am playing, and I turn on Log Scene Switches, so I know what game im playing when I press my highlights key. Which is nice, but I feel like alot of my headache could be reduced. 

Thank you very much for this amazing plugin (seriously I love it)


----------



## mike2003 (May 24, 2018)

Add the ability to save the state of the clipboard. Sometimes I insert links on the stream, I want to save them later in the description.


----------



## Ben Sullins (Jun 13, 2018)

I created (with a friend) a python script to take the output of the InfoWriter and create highlights (separate videos with an outro image) from a video file.

My plan is to use this to create my highlights from my Monday live shows. Here's the workflow:

Use OBS to livestream to YouTube (I don't record locally)
During the stream, I have an ElGato Stream Deck and have programmed one of the keys to a hotkey that will log the timestamp
After the stream is over, download the file from YouTube
Run my python script to create highlights from the full stream
Upload those later in the week to YouTube as highlight videos

You can download/modify/reuse the code here - https://github.com/bsullins/livesplice

One thing you'll want to change is the "outro-image.png" which I add to the end of every highlight video

ps - I'm running this on a Mac but it should work so long as you have Python3 running on your machine

Enjoy!
Ben


----------



## degoos (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi, I am using youtube livestreams to teach my students. I am looking for a tool that allows me to create cue points during the livestream and immediately type a description for them as well. This way, when the lesson is over, I just have to copy this log of timestamps and the corresponding topics to the description of the youtube video and students can use this to easily navigate and review the live streamed lesson. From what I am reading here, it seems like I can create a log with the timestamps with infowriter, but I can not write a custom description for each timestamp during the livestream, is that correct? Any advice on how to do this is welcome!


----------



## partouf (Oct 29, 2018)

degoos said:


> Hi, I am using youtube livestreams to teach my students. I am looking for a tool that allows me to create cue points during the livestream and immediately type a description for them as well. This way, when the lesson is over, I just have to copy this log of timestamps and the corresponding topics to the description of the youtube video and students can use this to easily navigate and review the live streamed lesson. From what I am reading here, it seems like I can create a log with the timestamps with infowriter, but I can not write a custom description for each timestamp during the livestream, is that correct? Any advice on how to do this is welcome!



I can see how this could be useful, but I fear there's no easy way to achieve this. It's not impossible, but harder than you might think.
I would advise the plain old pen and paper (or notepad) route for this one.


----------



## iTV (Dec 18, 2018)

AWESOME! :)  We have been looking for a tool like this to ease the post editing process.
Thank you


----------



## bloodbarron115 (Apr 28, 2019)

I have used this happily on my windows computer but have had to use my macbook for some recordings recently and got this for my mac because of how much i love it on windows but for the life of me I can't find where the log file saves to by default, I just moved it so I know for a fact where it is but where was it before so I can find my previous timestamps and don't lose them?


----------



## Thia (May 21, 2019)

I am just starting with OBS, so maybe there's something I didn't do right, but the library won't load. Here's what the log says.

11:14:15.094: [CoreAudio encoder]: CoreAudio AAC encoder not installed on the system or couldn't be loaded
11:14:15.095: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-ouput-ui.dll'
11:14:15.125: [AMF] AMF Test failed due to one or more errors.
11:14:15.125: Failed to initialize module 'enc-amf.dll'
11:14:15.136: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libEGL.dll' not loaded
11:14:15.138: [obs-browser]: Version 2.3.1
11:14:15.141: NVENC supported
11:14:15.183: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/ObsInfoPlugin64.dll': The specified module could not be found.
11:14:15.183:  (126)
11:14:15.183: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/ObsInfoPlugin64.dll' not loaded
11:14:15.187: VLC found, VLC video source enabled
11:14:15.191: No blackmagic support


----------



## partouf (Aug 26, 2019)

partouf updated InfoWriter with a new update entry:

v1.2



> A generous developer (RetroGamer74 on Github) has added more hotkeys to the settings, I have built binaries for all three platforms.
> 
> https://github.com/partouf/OBSInfoWriter/releases/tag/v1.2



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## authorleon (Mar 23, 2020)

VERY GOOD.... Is there a way to add some visual indicator that you have that you have pressed the time stamp hotkey?

Thank you


----------



## nexflatline (Mar 24, 2020)

Would it be possible to add millisecond accuracy (or is that option already available)? Unfortunately my coding skills are almost null...


----------



## aFreyd (Mar 26, 2020)

Hey, im using the latest version of OBS and can't get the plugin running.
I got the 64 bit version and placed the dll file in the obs-plugins, 64 bit folder. Tried to run it as an administrator and placed the file in different folders.
The plugin unfortunately doesn't show up, but i would love to use it?
Does anyone have a solution for the latest OBS version?


----------



## authorleon (Mar 26, 2020)

aFreyd said:


> Hey, im using the latest version of OBS and can't get the plugin running.
> I got the 64 bit version and placed the dll file in the obs-plugins, 64 bit folder. Tried to run it as an administrator and placed the file in different folders.
> The plugin unfortunately doesn't show up, but i would love to use it?
> Does anyone have a solution for the latest OBS version?


It is working for me. Did you add it to the scene?


----------



## Pyr (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm getting the following error in the log on Mac OS Mojave and OBS 24.0.6. Any advice?


16:18:31.061: [Python] Could not load library: libpython3.7m.dylib
16:18:31.062: os_dlopen(/Applications/OBS.app/Contents/Plugins/libOBSInfoWriter.so->/Applications/OBS.app/Contents/Plugins/libOBSInfoWriter.so): dlopen(/Applications/OBS.app/Contents/Plugins/libOBSInfoWriter.so, 257): Library not loaded: @rpath/../bin/libobs.0.dylib
16:18:31.062:   Referenced from: /Applications/OBS.app/Contents/Plugins/libOBSInfoWriter.so
16:18:31.062:   Reason: image not found


----------



## aFreyd (Apr 3, 2020)

authorleon said:


> It is working for me. Did you add it to the scene?


No I can't, because OBS is not recognizing the plugin. Whenever I try to add infowriter to the scene, there is no module called "infowriter"..


----------



## partouf (Apr 11, 2020)

For those who are interested, I have a new version ready, but would like some feedback on if its good enough to release.
I also wasn't able to test out the Linux version.
Can be downloaded here: https://github.com/partouf/OBSInfoWriter/releases/tag/v2.0-alpha


----------



## partouf (Apr 21, 2020)

partouf updated InfoWriter with a new update entry:

New Output formats



> Releasenotes are here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## authorleon (Apr 22, 2020)

Thank you !


----------



## partouf (May 23, 2020)

partouf updated InfoWriter with a new update entry:

v2.1



> Extra options to switch things on/off for the Default output format
> 
> More details at:
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## authorleon (May 25, 2020)

Suggestion for importing into timestamps into Adobe Premier. 

Make use of SRT Subtitles. 

When you press the hot key. 

It would timestamp present time + 1 sec. 

Something like this:

1
00:00:00,000 --> 00:00:01,000
Time stamp 1

2
00:00:10,000 --> 00:00:11,000
Time stamp 1

The file can then be imported into premier can you can see the parts when you made a timestamp.

I have made a manual file and it works perfectly. 






I am willing to do all the testing etc and help

Thank you very much, 

Please let me know


----------



## authorleon (May 26, 2020)

authorleon said:


> Suggestion for importing into timestamps into Adobe Premier.
> 
> Make use of SRT Subtitles.
> 
> ...



Hello, I wanted to know if this project is open source because trying to do this via batch processing is an absolute nightmare, and I don't know really how to use power shell. 

I think formatting the information is not that difficult but I would like to know if it is open source.

You can have a look here where I have started the process. I think the requirements are quite clear in the link:









						Converting simple timestamps into usable SRT (Subtitle) format to be imported into Adobe Premier
					

Context. When recording a video, It is good to mark timestamps for key events. Getting this kind of information into Adobe Premier is no easy task. However creating a subtitle file that represents ...




					stackoverflow.com


----------



## partouf (May 26, 2020)

authorleon said:


> Hello, I wanted to know if this project is open source because trying to do this via batch processing is an absolute nightmare, and I don't know really how to use power shell.
> 
> I think formatting the information is not that difficult but I would like to know if it is open source.
> 
> ...



It very much is open source, link should be in the description, but here it is https://github.com/partouf/OBSInfoWriter
I already added an issue for this request, but won't have much time to work on it this week myself, so any help is of course wonderful. The idea is to create a new Output format, it shouldn't be too hard to copy paste some things from the CSV format and change it to this format - I think.


----------



## knaeckebrot0815 (Jul 1, 2020)

Hi, 
Are there any known issues with OBS 25 ? I reinstalled OBS and InfoWriter from scratch, but InfoWriter doesn't show up in my list of sources anymore.
Many thanks


----------



## partouf (Jul 1, 2020)

knaeckebrot0815 said:


> Hi,
> Are there any known issues with OBS 25 ? I reinstalled OBS and InfoWriter from scratch, but InfoWriter doesn't show up in my list of sources anymore.
> Many thanks



Not that I know of, I have tested with OBS 25.0.8 (Windows 64 bits).
Are you sure you put the DLL's in the right folders?


----------



## knaeckebrot0815 (Jul 8, 2020)

My apologies. It looks like copying the dll from the zip file failed (silently, thanks Windows). I had to first unpack, then move to the OBS-plugins folder.  Seems to be working now.


----------



## bloodbarron115 (Jul 19, 2020)

Long time user of infowriter but I only just updated it from a 2018 version and now OBS won't open. When I remove the file i downloaded from the plugins file obs opens fine but obviously infowriter is then missing from my sources. Any idea how to fix this?

*EDIT* I downloaded V1.2 because all i was really looking for was extra hotkey options and OBS is now working with that


----------



## RobyCai (Jul 25, 2020)

Where I can find the Mac OS X version????


----------



## partouf (Jul 26, 2020)

RobyCai said:


> View attachment 59275
> Where I can find the Mac OS X version????











						Release More toggles for default output format · partouf/OBSInfoWriter
					

Two more toggles for the Default output format




					github.com


----------



## partouf (Jul 26, 2020)

bloodbarron115 said:


> Long time user of infowriter but I only just updated it from a 2018 version and now OBS won't open. When I remove the file i downloaded from the plugins file obs opens fine but obviously infowriter is then missing from my sources. Any idea how to fix this?
> 
> *EDIT* I downloaded V1.2 because all i was really looking for was extra hotkey options and OBS is now working with that



Can you send me the log and crash report from when this happens? They should be somewhere in C:\Users\yourusername\AppData\Roaming\obs-studio\crashes and C:\Users\yourusername\AppData\Roaming\obs-studio\logs


----------



## ultraTay (Aug 20, 2020)

hi there!! I am having a little trouble with this and I can't figure out why - the plugin is logging stamps for my scene switches into my chosen txt file, but not logging a stamp when I use the hotkey (though I can see the source activate in the scene when I use the hotkey). I'm sure I'm missing something easy. Any ideas?


----------



## ultraTay (Aug 20, 2020)

ultraTay said:


> hi there!! I am having a little trouble with this and I can't figure out why - the plugin is logging stamps for my scene switches into my chosen txt file, but not logging a stamp when I use the hotkey (though I can see the source activate in the scene when I use the hotkey). I'm sure I'm missing something easy. Any ideas?


nevermind it was definitely something stupid! got it :)


----------



## rawtess (Sep 18, 2020)

partouf said:


> Can you send me the log and crash report from when this happens? They should be somewhere in C:\Users\yourusername\AppData\Roaming\obs-studio\crashes and C:\Users\yourusername\AppData\Roaming\obs-studio\logs


hi, im not the person youre replying to, but i think im experiencing the exact same issue. i dont get any crash reports, but ive attached the log file!


----------



## partouf (Sep 18, 2020)

rawtess said:


> hi, im not the person youre replying to, but i think im experiencing the exact same issue. i dont get any crash reports, but ive attached the log file!



Is there a reason why you're still on v21 of OBS? It's not really easy to support multiple versions for various reasons. Otherwise, you'll have to use an older release of the plugin.


----------



## rawtess (Sep 18, 2020)

partouf said:


> Is there a reason why you're still on v21 of OBS? It's not really easy to support multiple versions for various reasons. Otherwise, you'll have to use an older release of the plugin.


oh, I guess I've just forgotten to update OBS in the last, like, two years... thanks, that helped!


----------



## MojaveGG (Oct 13, 2020)

Hi, I'm looking to change the formatting of the text file into the way it originally looked but couldn't find anything on the net to help me. Any ideas? I've attached an example photo below. Also thank you for all your hard work, your program has helped me tons.


----------



## WillLaff (Oct 15, 2020)

Are there any plans to update the mac version of Infowriter?


----------



## SlightlyDaniel (Nov 10, 2020)

*Filename formatting options* 
I'm having problems naming the file for the time stamps. it use to make a new txt file for each recording, now it will only make a file with no variables in the title. also hotkey for a marker isn't working as well


----------



## Wuzi (Jan 12, 2021)

This is a really great plugin that makes my life a lot easier. One addition I'd love to see though is logging for whenever the replay buffer gets saved


----------



## thexpancake (Mar 23, 2021)

LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/32bit/ObsInfoPlugin.dll': The specified module could not be found.
21:52:49.241: (126)
21:52:49.241: Module '../../obs-plugins/32bit/ObsInfoPlugin.dll' not loaded

Getting this error. Tried reinstalling, restarting computer, running as administrator, running 32bit and 64 bit versions of OBS, reinstalling VCruntime packages, reinstalled an older version of OBS. nothing worked. Dependency walker says it's missing OBSAPI.dll, but I'm pretty sure if I was missing that OBS wouldn't run. Either way, I reinstalled again and nothing. Thoughts?


----------



## partouf (Mar 23, 2021)

thexpancake said:


> LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/32bit/ObsInfoPlugin.dll': The specified module could not be found.
> 21:52:49.241: (126)
> 21:52:49.241: Module '../../obs-plugins/32bit/ObsInfoPlugin.dll' not loaded
> 
> Getting this error. Tried reinstalling, restarting computer, running as administrator, running 32bit and 64 bit versions of OBS, reinstalling VCruntime packages, reinstalled an older version of OBS. nothing worked. Dependency walker says it's missing OBSAPI.dll, but I'm pretty sure if I was missing that OBS wouldn't run. Either way, I reinstalled again and nothing. Thoughts?



OBSAPI.dll isn't a thing, do you maybe mean obs.dll or obs-frontend-api.dll?


----------



## partouf (Mar 23, 2021)

partouf said:


> OBSAPI.dll isn't a thing, do you maybe mean obs.dll or obs-frontend-api.dll?



Oh wait - the plugin you mentioned ObsInfoPlugin.dll is the version for OBS Classic - not OBS Studio. You should delete this dll and download it again here https://github.com/partouf/OBSInfoW....2-alpha/OBSInfoWriter-v2.2-alpha-Windows.zip

The plugin dll should be called OBSInfoWriter.dll


----------



## TCG (Mar 29, 2021)

Hey I have been trying to figure this out I download infoWriter, extract it, put the 64 dll in my OBS plugin 64 file, open OBS but its not there as a source. Please help


----------



## jamesfosterii (Mar 30, 2021)

Ok,...   i'm going nuts trying to figure out why this is not working for me.    I have the plugin installed correctly....   it comes up as an insertable object in the scene..  i configure the file output source..  format...    message...      then i go into setting / hoteys and assign the hotkeys for hotkeys 1 through 3 ....       ( if it wasn't installed right i would never see the hotkey assignment section in hotkeys for it )..    

I assigned Hotkey 1 to SHIFT+F1    ...    Hotkey 2 to SHIFT+F2 ..  etc..  


I start my scene that has the infowriter obect..  configured..         hit my hotkeys...    but the specified file for output is NEVER created..       and even if i point it to an exiting blank text file to use as output ..     it NEVER puts the info into the text file....     Im really at a loss.


----------



## TCG (Apr 1, 2021)

Hey Its me again I know you said it takes some time to install with the new update but 3 days and its still not showing up for me. Like i said i have put everything were it needs to be but i wont show up in OBS for me. Please help, if you like come past stream today and ill show you my screen. Thanks again


----------



## partouf (Apr 9, 2021)

jamesfosterii said:


> Ok,...   i'm going nuts trying to figure out why this is not working for me.    I have the plugin installed correctly....   it comes up as an insertable object in the scene..  i configure the file output source..  format...    message...      then i go into setting / hoteys and assign the hotkeys for hotkeys 1 through 3 ....       ( if it wasn't installed right i would never see the hotkey assignment section in hotkeys for it )..
> 
> I assigned Hotkey 1 to SHIFT+F1    ...    Hotkey 2 to SHIFT+F2 ..  etc..
> 
> ...



Hi, just to verify, did you actually start a stream or recording? Otherwise it won't work.


----------



## Token_ZA (Apr 19, 2021)

Thanks for making this, 

Maybe im doing something wrong but i cant get it to make a mark, it just marks the start and stop of the recording, i made hotkeys but they dont seem to do anything?

Any help would be appreciated, thank you :)


----------



## Slopz (Apr 26, 2021)

A huge thank you for creating this wonderful plugin. The only thing it's missing in my opinion is Premiere Pro CSV Marker or EDL support. Otherwise it's amazing!


----------



## VENAtorQFK (Jun 19, 2021)

Hello, first, a big thank you for this plug-in and all the effort.

NOTE: I started writing this as an issue, but meanwhile, I found the solution. I opted to post this anyway to serve as a kind of report and help anyone with the same issue.

*You MUST give a name to Hotkey 1 in the Infowriter source. If you do not (and by default, it is empty), Davinci Resolve will only detect your first cut or no cut at all.*


1) Right-click on media and select "add clips based on EDL to media pool" results in a single clip with the entire recording (i.e. no cuts). I am not sure if this is meant to work, but only a single clip is created, no matter what.

2) Right-click on media and select "Split and add to media pool" will work correctly IF you gave a name to Hotkey1. Otherwise, only your first cut is created. As mentioned in the release notes, you will be missing the last second of your recording (actually, in my case, it was the last 20 frames @30fps)

3) Importing the media first and then doing File>Import>Pre-conformed EDL will work PERFECTLY (if you gave a name to Hotkey1). In this case, you will NOT lose the last second. The timeline created includes all the frames; you will just see an extra edit just before the end of the recording.

Again thanks to the devs that created this fabulous plug-in.

Cheers,
Vena


----------



## ifjtakzol (Jan 9, 2022)

Hello!
I want to use this great plugin with Companion. To do this, I need the hotkey ID, which is contained in the C:\Users\User\AppData\Roaming\obs-studio\basic\profiles\profile name\basic.ini file. But the hotkeys assigned to this plugin are not saved here. 
Can you help me with this, where can I find the hotkey ID? Or if it is not currently part of the plugin, could you please provide it?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## dcmouser (Jan 26, 2022)

Wanted to say thank you for this awesome plugin.


----------



## dcmouser (Feb 4, 2022)

This plugin is amazingly useful.  One slight problem I'm having is that if you have your YouTube stream not set to go live immediately, there is a mismatch in the stream time marker times and the actual stream times.  This happens because OBS starts streaming, potentially many minutes before the YouTube stream actually goes live and starts.

I'm not sure if there is a good way to fix this in the InfoWriter code, but it would be super useful if it could be fixed.
One workaround would be a hotkey to RESET the stream time, so that I could try to remember to reset the stream time when the stream goes live.

Thank you again for this great tool.


----------



## dcmouser (Feb 4, 2022)

follow up: I've written a little python script that will parse the infowriter output file and write a new output file, doing two things:
1. it looks for when i come back from "break" (by looking for switching from my break scenes to a real camera), and logs those events to the new output.
2. it also logs hotkey presses to the new output file
3. and it looks for the first hotkey press as a sign that the stream has gone live, and will use that time as an offset when writing out the new file timestamps.

In this way, it parses the long infowriter log file and produces a very short youtube compatible brief list of noteworthy events, with times offsetted to the actual start time of the youtube stream.

It's not really generic enough to use without modifying, but here it is in case anyone wants to tweak it for their use case:








						obsScripts/iwscan at main · dcmouser/obsScripts
					

Various OBS scripts. Contribute to dcmouser/obsScripts development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## itexspert (Feb 13, 2022)

I have this issue where instead of time i get this line
"Ym0 Record Time Marker" and no time interval so why does it happen?
If anyone knows that is...


----------



## Sunadmiral (Feb 26, 2022)

Just wanted to say HUUUGE THANK YOU for this plugin! Saves so much time! =^.^=


----------



## mike2003 (Apr 2, 2022)

Idea. It would be possible to replace one or make a new key for entering information into a file. For example, I press button 14, an input window appears, I enter any text and it is written to the file instead of "Hotkey 14 was pressed"
So it would be easier to navigate and make timecodes for YouTube


----------



## ronipsilveira (May 27, 2022)

Is there a way to register active/unactive the elements inside the scenes?


----------



## partouf (Nov 1, 2022)

partouf updated InfoWriter with a new update entry:

v2.3



> I have created new builds for all platforms (using the obs-plugintemplate project on github) for OBS 28.1
> 
> Note for Windows: Windows blocks the installer because it thinks it contains a virus. This seems to be a false positive, but you can always try the zip instead.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## yoyosirchunk (Nov 24, 2022)

Hello, I am heavily considering upgrading to windows 11 and I love this plugin. Does it work on windows 11?


----------



## monoespacial (Dec 3, 2022)

Hey, first of all thank you for the amazing plugin. It really helps me edit faster when I can set the timestamps while I'm recording.

So now, a question. Is there any way to import the timestamps as markers on Premiere or another video editing program? That would be an absolute game changer, the holy grail of editing.

Thanks again


----------

